# Winegard CA8800 band separator



## Ashgrove (Jan 3, 2013)

Does anyone know of a source for the Winegard CA8800 FM band separator?
They seem to have vanished. Does anyone else make something similar?
Thanks


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I couldn't find one. Have you had any luck since?


----------

